# Steinhart Ocean 2 Released.



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

So The Ocean 2 is out... â‚¬490 a pop and no bracelet!! I say it's nice but that's it. And for the price, the Ocean 1 is still a much better looking watch and a much better deal. Feel free to disagree :lol: :lol:



















Copy/paste from Steinhart: *Swiss Made ETA 2824-2 automatic elabore second stop*



Jewels 25 rubies
​
*Functions*



hour and minutes, central seconds hand
​


date at '6 '
​


hour and minute hands with Super Luminova blue ..
​


screwed crown
​


case: stainless steel and polished ..
​


Back: Stainless steel screws, engraved with
​


diameter: 43 mm without crown
​


Height: 13.0 mm
​


Weight: 105 g
​


â€‹â€‹Dial: black
​


Crystal: Sapphire domed, anti-reflective coating inside double
​


Bezel:
​
*Sapphire crystal*



with Super Luminova blue ..
​


indexes: appliques, super Luminova .. blue
​


band width 22 mm
​


WaterRes: 300/30 ATM DIN
​


black rubber strap with black stitching 22x22 mm band
​


Clasp: screwed Stainless Steel 22mm OEM buckle.
​


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

About bloody time!

I might have to get one of these


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I haven't been napping. I checked their website in the morning and it still wasn't up. Later in the day, after coming back from up town, I saw their newsletter trumpeting the word.

I must confess I fancy the blue one. I also must confess that I was a little shocked by the price as it is â‚¬100 north of what I expected. It's all to play for...

As for slacking, I have been entertaining an old friend from the states for the past week and time has not allowed.

I am about to drive him to Heathrow now for his return flight.

No one should ever be up this early...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> No one should ever be up this early...


Well, I'm still up, fancy that :lol: :lol:


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmm. sitting on the fence here, think I need a side view before I make up my mind.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice to see them doing a slightly different looking diver compared to your average subalike but I'm not completely sold - not sure about the hand-set although it does suit the dial, the logo's a bit iffy and the engraving on the back reminds me of "The Pathetic Sharks" in Viz - 8/10 for effort


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

am i missing something here? that looks awful.....could be cos im browsing on my phone but it all looks a little messy to my eye......

and that is way to much money to especially without a bracelet.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

no, im not wrong....got the ipad fired up and it looks even worse


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Being generally uninformed as to the existence of "elabore" in relation to movement grades I have undertaken a little research and found this interesting little article (and website) -

http://www.asthewatc...om/?page_id=112

I even learned that -



"The movement of a watch is what moves the skinny long sticks around the dial and indicates how late youâ€™re running to your next meeting"!
​


Now who you calling "ignant"?! 
​


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice looking watch, tho price is a little optimistic imo, the blue one reminds me of N.B.Yaeger.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I think the prices reflects how silly it is to keep using the ETA 2824-2. It used to be a very good movement for not much money but scarcity makes it very expensive these days. It juts shows how right Eddie Platts is moving away from that and sticking with the Miyota 9015 clone. Just look at the prices of his Everests and the new PRS-18... The Miyota has the same specs being a clone of the ETA and, being a Japanese Miyota, is probably even better made than the originaly-meant-to-be-cheap ETA.

I definitely don't like the Ocean 2, it's kind of like the Black Sea Russian watch forum watch without the numbers. And the price is bonkers, I don't care how "elaborÃ©" the movement is. Honestly, I wouldn't even go for it if it turned out on the sales forum for 100 quid. Loads and loads of much more interesting watches on that price range.

I hope they sell a ton though, I wish them well... and I'm still hoping they go into production with this Unitas monopusher project that Gunther has lying around for years:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I have to disagree about the Black Sea - I LOVE IT!










As soon as I learned that it was coming out I tried to track one down with no success.

As for the *Ocean 2* I've been waiting months but now am having doubts (though if one came up for the afore mentioned Â£100 I'd have it like a shot).

â‚¬490 (Â£410) is rather rich. I was expecting â‚¬360 - â‚¬390 tops. A bit deflating really.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Suits me. I definitely like it, especially the blue. I'd like one in red too (although the lume would be relatively poor).

As for price, it doesn't seem excessive to me. I think perhaps everyone's been spoiled by the remarkably low price of the (relatively high volume) Ocean 1. The Ocean 2 is a unique and new case design so it's not surprising that the tooling costs will be reflected in higher pricing.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> I have to disagree about the Black Sea - I LOVE IT!


I wasn't saying I don't like it, in fact I like it a lot better than the Ocean 2... which seems to me like a derivative of that design. Still, the Black Sea is kind of like a cross-dread between a Rolex Sub and a Blancpain Fifty Phathoms... with a GMT hand that doesn't have a GMT bezel to work along with it (Edit: my mistake, it has that inner ring thing...). But I would get a PRS-50-B much quicker than the Black Sea (although the Precista is virtual impossible to get nowadays) and keep my Ocean 1.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

IAmATeaf said:


> Hmm. sitting on the fence here, think I need a side view before I make up my mind.


 Its hideous, you don't need a side view to see that.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

my main problem with steiny is as ever their lack of imagination - :lol: because the world is so short of black dial'd dive watches.

perhaps a move to asian movements might help on price too, not sute how much value these newer releases offer.

ah well, perhaps the earlybird will be something for me to look forward to as i lose interest type of watch. :sleepy:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

desmondus rotundus said:


> my main problem with steiny is as ever their lack of imagination - :lol: because the world is so short of black dial'd dive watches.
> 
> perhaps a move to asian movements might help on price too, not sute how much value these newer releases offer.
> 
> ah well, perhaps the earlybird will be something for me to look forward to as i lose interest type of watch. :sleepy:


Ah, come on, they are not all black dialed! For this kind of money, you can probably get a blue (or even orange :yucky: ) Seiko Sumo, which is a beauty and probably a better watch. Or a Deep Blue for a lot less and they come on all the colours of the rainbow... all in the same watch 

But see? I hadn't thought of the Sumo until now... at this price range you can easily get something nicer and better... and fitted with a bloody bracelet ffs!! I'm not wishing any ill luck to Gunther but I think he's going to get burned with this one... He would then had to release the monopusher Unitas to make up for it!!... uhmmmmm... burn Ocean 2 burn!!!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks like a rotary homage to me. Do they ever make anything original this bunch.

They do a good sub but priced too high imo.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh, that's just awful - the Ocean 1 was so much better looking and a cracking price. Maybe Steinhart are waking up to the fact that they've been selling too cheaply in the past.

It's not for me.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Steinhart. But this is 'not for me' either. It's too much like a hybrid of their original Triton and the Ocean. Too much going on, visually. Too many ideas.

It's a shame, as I want to like it - and I fear it's ironic because they get bad press for being too homagey and when they do something a bit more unique, I don't like it :-(

Still, it's a good thing really. I can't afford to like everything!

(Prefer the Black Sea ...didn't know about that. Must try to keep up.)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> (Prefer the Black Sea ...didn't know about that. Must try to keep up.)


It wasn't announced or available to us... it was a project ordered by members of watch.ru and you had to be a member and get a number through there to place an order with Steinhart.

Just to have an idea how the Ocean 2 is overpriced, Steinhart is currently accepting orders for this special edition only available to members Bundespolizei-Flugdienstes (Federal Police Air-service or something...)










Like it or not, it's an Ocean GMT with a lot of customization and a bracelet. They'll sell a lot less of these than the regular GMT but the price is even less than the regular model: â‚¬390.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

wonder if gunther would do a steiny earlybird?

is that blasphemy? sorry i've been sober for a couple of weeks now - its not going well... :shocking:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

desmondus rotundus said:


> is that blasphemy? sorry i've been sober for a couple of weeks now - its not going well... :shocking:


Blasphemy is good comrade, especially this week!!! Fidel meeting with the Pope??? WTF is that all about?? It's the end of the World, I tell you!!

PS: I should get drunk today... I've been sober almost since the New Year :wallbash: It's the end of the World, I tell you!!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > is that blasphemy? sorry i've been sober for a couple of weeks now - its not going well... :shocking:
> ...





Kutusov said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > is that blasphemy? sorry i've been sober for a couple of weeks now - its not going well... :shocking:
> ...


:lol: :lol:

I finish at 6.45am, by about 7.0am I will have a Bond Special Breakfast in my hand :grin:

As for the watch in the op, a bit of a mish mash. They maybe should have stuck with what they appear to be able to sell although why I'm not sure, over priced look-a-likeys

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> over priced look-a-likeys
> 
> :lol: :lol:










Wrong as usual.... :blow:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > over priced look-a-likeys
> ...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

perhaps this is the start of a move away from the whole steinlex thing ???

which would be good.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

desmondus rotundus said:


> perhaps this is the start of a move away from the whole steinlex thing ???
> 
> which would be good.


They did that *seven years ago* when the Triton came out! Steinhart are not in any way new to producing their own range of unique and original designs. It seems to me that the massive popularity of the Ocean 1 range tends to obscure this in many people's perceptions.

If the Ocean 2 helps people realise that Steinhart don't just produce Rolex Submariner homages then that's good for Steinhart but it's certainly not the start of any such process in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Markrlondon said:


> If the Ocean 2 helps people realise that Steinhart don't just produce Rolex Submariner homages then that's good for Steinhart but it's certainly not the start of any such process in any way, shape or form.


Two words for Gunther.... UNITAS MONOPUSHER!!! Ok, three words then just not to be rude... Unitas Monopusher PLEASE!!! :heart:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

That dial is way to fussy and I realy dont like the Steinhart logo at 12 

Think I will be sticking with my Ocean 1 GMT


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't like it at all, mind you I'm not a big Steinhart fan.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Well it seems that with all of the lukewarm response (on here at least) the first batch has already sold out.

There are some larger photos posted by the Ocean 2 designer over on Watchuseek along with responses

from some of their members which you can find here - http://forums.watchu...ost4873890.html


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

I think you have to bear in mind that if you posted anything at all negative on WUS in the Steinhart forum it would be deleted and you would be banned  As moderation is a little heavy :lol:


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Markrlondon said:
> 
> 
> > If the Ocean 2 helps people realise that Steinhart don't just produce Rolex Submariner homages then that's good for Steinhart but it's certainly not the start of any such process in any way, shape or form.
> ...


Have you told him? 

I think that CW are doing a monopusher chrono soon, too.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Zephod said:


> That dial is way to fussy and I realy dont like the Steinhart logo at 12
> 
> Think I will be sticking with my Ocean 1 GMT


Speaking of fussy and GMT, I'm sure there will be an Ocean 2 GMT somewhere along the line... man, that one will be a fussy puppy!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> Well it seems that with all of the lukewarm response (on here at least) the first batch has already sold out.
> 
> There are some larger photos posted by the Ocean 2 designer over on Watchuseek along with responses
> 
> from some of their members which you can find here - http://forums.watchu...ost4873890.html


I've got to say that it looks much better on those photos... lot's of detail that went into that watch which just proves how good Steinhart is. I might live with the black one but still... nope, not my cup of tea...

But I'm glad it was such a huge success, I think Steinhart deserves to that!

Now bring forth the the bloody Unitas monopusher :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Markrlondon said:


> I think that CW are doing a monopusher chrono soon, too.


Aaaarghhh! I'm missing all you guys posts... CW as in Christopher Ward? That's a brand with nice stuff that I'm yet to understand why I deslike it so much... but I guess I'll go and have a look!

The Steinhart monopusher is on the shelf at least since 2008. Seems that Gunther couldn't find someone that could make it/invest on it to his standards. It's something I've read on some German watch forum.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> Well it seems that with all of the lukewarm response (on here at least) the first batch has already sold out.


I know I know nothing about nothing.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

It's clearly a very well designed watch. The proportions of the hands, the lume detail, the position of the second hand dot etc all say quality to me .....

but i'm still not mad on it.

At first viewing of the pics here i was put off by the chrome ring round the date window. Agree that the WUS pics are a lot more appealing, but i haven't changed my mind yet.

Top marks for trying though, and at least it's something different that i'm sure will appeal to many.

Is it just me, or does it look a tiny little bit FiftyFathoms-ish ? If you squint ??


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Markrlondon said:
> 
> 
> > I think that CW are doing a monopusher chrono soon, too.
> ...


Yup, coming soon as I understand it.



Kutusov said:


> The Steinhart monopusher is on the shelf at least since 2008. Seems that Gunther couldn't find someone that could make it/invest on it to his standards. It's something I've read on some German watch forum.


That's interesting.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

louiswu said:


> Is it just me, or does it look a tiny little bit FiftyFathoms-ish ? If you squint ??


Yup, I agree. A bit. Yes, you do need to squint. But I do know what you mean.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Markrlondon said:


> That's interesting.


It's here, found it: http://uhrforum.de/s...augsburg-t61051

I was wrong, it0s a 2010 thread but, to stay OT, you can see the Ocean 2 already on shelf. It has a lot of influences, so many and so banded toghter that has an identity of it's own. Still, it reminds me of this one:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Drum2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it seems that with all of the lukewarm response (on here at least) the first batch has already sold out.
> ...


It Was *YOU* That Got Me Interested In Steinhart Watches In The *FIRST* Place With That Bloody Aviation Of Yours!!

Run Away!! Draygo Is The Devil!!!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

*insane cackle*


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

ok, i asked this before but didin't get an answer so just on the off chance there is an informed opinion out there...

is this military black dial'd steiny a homage/copy/nicked aspects from anything in particular, or just sort of "generic military'ish" ?










its seems to have turned into my "not while fettling 'cos then i wear the g-shock" daily wear :thumbup: which will no doubt look even better when i get a strap that fits properly :mda:

i still think by the way that 2 original models in 7 years (other than a few limited editions) is showing a huge lack of imagination !

or perhaps it is just the sad truth that most people just want a cheap copy of a classic and business is business.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

desmondus rotundus said:


> ok, i asked this before but didin't get an answer so just on the off chance there is an informed opinion out there...
> 
> is this military black dial'd steiny a homage/copy/nicked aspects from anything in particular, or just sort of "generic military'ish" ?


Not that I'm aware of... to me it's something inspired on German classic military watches like fliegers and deck watches. If it started as an homage, it's something that gained an identity of its own like the Ocean 2. I can say "it reminds me of X mixed with Y and a touch of Z" but nothing more than that. And yes... a good leather strap will make it look 10x better :lol:

I'm with you, I have my bases covered regarding Steinhart. There's the classic designs that all the other German brands also make and that's that. All the new models are just variations of the same thing, ubber divers for people with wrists 10 inches thick or boring dull stuff. Their straps are very cool though


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

desmondus rotundus said:


> ok, i asked this before but didin't get an answer so just on the off chance there is an informed opinion out there...
> 
> is this military black dial'd steiny a homage/copy/nicked aspects from anything in particular, or just sort of "generic military'ish" ?
> 
> ...


That's nice, probably the nicest Steinhart I've seen. It just needs a different crown.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Draygo said:


> *insane cackle*


Whatever do you mean?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > Drum2000 said:
> ...


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

desmondus rotundus said:


> ok, i asked this before but didin't get an answer so just on the off chance there is an informed opinion out there...
> 
> is this military black dial'd steiny a homage/copy/nicked aspects from anything in particular, or just sort of "generic military'ish" ?
> 
> ...


It's certainly got more than a dash of IWC MK 11 in there, ain't it ?.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> blah blah blah. And yes... a good leather strap will make it look 10x better :lol:
> 
> yet more blah dee blah. Their straps are very cool though


the original strap is a weird disturbed light brown colour (good quality but shocking taste) and i despise 'black on tan' in any form.

also a previous owner had badly hand cut a new hole; tried it and really didnt like it - so it'll never be worn again.

also also after the screwed bars thing i am sticking to nato style straps; the bars are now fixed (sort of) with thread-lock.

might try a black leather nato if i can find one at 22mm.

the steiny is now on a 22mm bond nato which doesnt really work either but at least the fit is correct.

funds limited as just paid my half of the summer holiday.

have put the 24mm rhino back on my g-shock now (which works very well). so i'll need to get my finger out and take some new pictures in the next few days.

thanks all, sorry if this was a bit of a thread hijacking :rltb:


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Mr Rotundus..

if you can live with dark brown i've a 22mm leather nato you can have gratis. It's just gathering dust here.

PM me if interested


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

desmondus rotundus said:


> also also after the screwed bars thing i am sticking to nato style straps; the bars are now fixed (sort of) with thread-lock.


Not an excuse... you can still go with black leather... TF open ended Aviator strap:



















I know some people like NATOs, just to keep your options opened...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

a huge improvement and once again proof that there are some downright decent folks on this here watch forum...

well done that man.

:great:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Big improvement!! It really looks a lot better on leather! Well done!


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Looking very good indeed !

I love it when a plan comes together










atb,

Nick


----------

